# Buckle for lever belt



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone know where to get a replacement buckle for a lever belt that won't cost 25-30 quid?


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Spare-Buckle-of-Power-Lever-Gym-Weight-Lifting-Body-Building-Leather-Belt-/301157808358?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item461e6778e6


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

ar4i said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Spare-Buckle-of-Power-Lever-Gym-Weight-Lifting-Body-Building-Leather-Belt-/301157808358?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item461e6778e6


Cheers but no delivery to ireland and 7£ delivery


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Powerlifting-belt-spare-Strength-Shop-Lever-Buckle-/230446996428?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item35a7b61bcc#shpCntId


----------

